# From India to germany



## nareen_1

Hii am planning to migrate to germany from India. 
I have to yet to apply for German job seeker visa which gives 6 months of time to search for job in Germany by being in Germany

I am an IT professional with 13 years of experience. My profile is into datawarehousing, etl and datascience.

Can anyone help me to understand the challenges in finding a job in Germany with my profile.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Well, the first consideration is whether or not you speak German. While some international companies claim English as the "company language" you'll still need some German for day to day things, like shopping, finding a place to stay, health care and the usual round of administrative needs.

Before you apply for the job seeker visa, you might want to try contacting potential employers (say, through job hunting sites like Monster or Stepstone) to try to determine if there is any level of interest in your background. Mention that you will be applying for a job seeker visa - and if any of them contacts you indicating interest (usually "let us know when you get to Germany") that will help both with your visa application and to jump start your job hunt when you get to Germany.


----------



## *Sunshine*

nareen_1 said:


> I am an IT professional with 13 years of experience. My profile is into datawarehousing, etl and datascience.
> 
> Can anyone help me to understand the challenges in finding a job in Germany with my profile.


I think you need to rethink your job search action plan. Due to the pandemic only certain types of long-term D visas are being processed at the moment. Although there are certain exceptions, unless you have a job offer from a German employer for a skilled position thar requires your presence in Germany, you won't be able to enter the Schengen Area. Germany is not currently issuing JSVs and it unlikely that will change any time soon (unless the vaccination programme is much better than expected think JSV in 2022).

I would suggest that you follow Bev's advice and contact companies where you'd like work in order to determine whether your skillset is needed here. One advantage of the pandemic is that many companies are now more open to interviews by video chat.


----------



## hetankhatri12

New guidelines have been issued for Indian travelers flying abroad. Now that India has introduced air bubbles with other countries such as Germany, the USA, and France, there are new visa rules for travelers. If you want to know so tell !!!


----------



## *Sunshine*

hetankhatri12 said:


> New guidelines have been issued for Indian travelers flying abroad. Now that India has introduced air bubbles with other countries such as Germany, the USA, and France, there are new visa rules for travelers. If you want to know so tell !!!


Do you have an *official* source for that claim?

The German Foreign Office has not given any indication of easing restrictions for third country nationals who are not already legally resident in Germany. 



https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/quarantaene-einreise/2371468


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

*Sunshine* said:


> Do you have an *official* source for that claim?
> 
> The German Foreign Office has not given any indication of easing restrictions for third country nationals who are not already legally resident in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/quarantaene-einreise/2371468


He was over on the Canadian branch earlier trying to tell us something (that simply isn't true) about the Canadian government closing off issuing visas as of Thursday night, with no proof to back up his claim.

Not sure what his game is but for now he's best left ignored.


----------

